# D&D's Majestic herd



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a few goats to post here.

here's my pride and joy Gabby:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... by_4-1.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... ueeyes.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... gabby2.jpg

Here is Gabby and her mom Ellie together:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... _ellie.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... abby-1.jpg

here is Ellie:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... e_seek.jpg

Here is Knight Ryder:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... yder_6.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... yder_2.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... yder_3.jpg


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

here is Chase:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... /chase.jpg

Another one of Ellie:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... llie-1.jpg

Here's Gypsy:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... ypsy_2.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... king_2.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... alking.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... erfect.jpg

Here is my Corduroy:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... y_body.jpg

Here is Omaha:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s29/ ... maha_1.jpg

Those are all of my goats. I do have other pictures but I will save them for another time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so when are you going to breed all those lovely colored goats?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 bred now. Gyspy and Ellie are bred. Ellie is due march 2 and Gypsy was bred but we don't know when she is due. Ellie was bred to chase and gypsy was exposed to 2 bucks but when she kids we will know the sire from the date she kids. She was exposed about a month a part.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

velly nice goatz....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all very nice! I like Knight Ryder's horns


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I just got Knight Ryder about a month ago. He has very nice horns and a lot of people love them.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Gypsy looks like our Jewell. I like Knight Rider. He's cool.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I got Gypsy July 29. She has been a really good girl. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I think you made a very good choice with him. I really like his color as well... he is just a very nice looking goat


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you but you wouldn't believe what I paid for him!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL My Hubby always says that "everything has a price and whether or not it is worth that price depends on how bad you want it"... he has his smart moments.... they be few and far between but he still has them LOL :lol:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually I got him for free!!! He has awesome bloodlines and awesome color so I said that I would take him.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!! You REALLY did good then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. A man called me and offered him to me because I had called him last year wanting a doe but he didn't have any. He knew that I would take good care of him so he just gave im to me.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Now why can I never get that lucky??????????????????????


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't expect to get that lucky...it was exactly pure luck. I am very pleased with him and I want to breed him to a boer doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good looking goaties! your girls are so sweet looking...and your boys...well I do have to say that Ryder caught my eye ....his color is gorgeous! I am partial to the black and white...they are all a handsome bunch!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz! I will be breeding him next year to my doe Ellie so we shall see what they produce.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, you will DEFINITELY have to post pics of those babies!! I can't wait to see them


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

no worries, I will post pics. What makes him even better...he was a bottle baby!!!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice looking goats, Alyssa! Can't wait to see the baby pics when they arrive!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks samall!!!


----------

